# Uses for Flashlight's Strobe Function?



## kris994 (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone have a use for it?

I can't find any.. Am i missing out on something?


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, you are missing something. A strobe feature usually prevents me from buying that light. Strobe thus saves me money. It is utterly useless IMHO. :green:


bernie


----------



## kelmo (Oct 29, 2008)

They are good for "Disco Night" at the club. I can smell the polyester from here!!!

Y-M-C-A!!!


----------



## Marduke (Oct 29, 2008)

Call attention to yourself across large open public spaces. Ever been on the phone with someone, and one of you is saying "Can you see me waving my arm?", when there are no less than about 500 other people waving their arms in a stadium of 80000 people? (just an example). Stadiums, parking lots, arenas, shopping malls, etc. It's a useful feature for grabbing someone else's attention. 


SOS on the other hand is useless IMO. Such a small chance of EVER using it.


----------



## Mdinana (Oct 29, 2008)

I've used it to help friends find my apartment - it's one of those complexes with 20 buildings, each 3 stories tall, with 8 units on each floor. About 3 roads shooting each direction off the main entrance. I just tell them which "exit" to take off the main road and look for the strobe in the window.

Also use it sometimes on my dog's collar at night.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 29, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Yes, you are missing something. A strobe feature usually prevents me from buying that light. Strobe thus saves me money. It is utterly useless IMHO. :green:
> 
> 
> bernie


+1

Great post!

To me, strobe is a huge money-saver as well.


----------



## climberkid (Oct 29, 2008)

If it happens to be on a light, i like using it on my bike.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 29, 2008)

Signaling but most importantly, parlor tricks like "stopping" the rotation of a fan blade in a dark room and approximating silent movies with the apparent slow motion movements--again, in a darkened room. Other than that....:shrug:


Karl


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 29, 2008)

A strobe has a couple very good purposes. Since there are a couple kinds of "strobe" I'll discuss each of them. 
First as mentioned it is a great way to draw attention. Even in daylight with the LED setups we have now a strobe can be used with good effect. 
Second, a blinking function can be a simple marker or beacon, similar to above but with potentially different purposes. 
Third, a strobe can be a very effective tool for LEO or Military provided that they have trained in methods of use. A strobe can give more effective blinding than just a bright light making. 
Also, a fast strobe in the proper conditions can be very disorienting and thus prevent someone from moving effectively/ quickly and escaping. 

I enjoy having a light with blinking/ strobe functions. I do not want to see every light with them, but it is nice to have a couple lights with strobe features provided they are accessed intelligently. I cannot stand the generic Chinese 5-mode driver whee one has to cycle thru strobe and SOS. But a Proton Pro on the other hand has the blink functions out of the way but accessible.


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 29, 2008)

+1 for PhantomPhoton


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like strobe.... I actually used it not too long ago. I was on my way home from a party around 12:30...1 when I got a flat on the highway, pulled the car over placed my p2d on the trunk(had a g2 with led drop in in the glove box) with strobe on to warn on coming drivers. Everyone slowed down as they approached me. So yes.... I like the strobe even in an emergency at night you can hail down cars for help, signal other drivers, or like some other people said just have people locate you. I like that in the event you need it you have it because thats what edcing, and bob's is all about.


----------



## quatra2008 (Oct 29, 2008)

blinding friends and laughing as they try to run after you? thats about it for me. the sos is the "in the way" function on most lights. the fenix system is in my opinion very good with keeping the strobe out of reach unless it is truly needed.-lance


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 29, 2008)

Annoying yourself and others!

That's all I got really, I hate strobe.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought that someone would have mentioned this, but no one did. I walk my dog every night, and I use the strobe feature of my Fenix lights (P2D, L1D, L2D, P3D all Q5) along with the white diffuser tip to alert oncoming traffic of my position. Something to remember is a light that is doing something is much more noticeable than a light that is doing nothing. I use to shine my lights directly at oncoming traffic effectively blinding the drivers which could cause them to lose control of their vehicles. Now I use the strobe feature with the diffuser tip (white) and have had no problems what so ever. Try it, the oncoming traffic will drive around you every time. Just my 2 cents.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 29, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Call attention to yourself across large open public spaces. Ever been on the phone with someone, and one of you is saying "Can you see me waving my arm?", when there are no less than about 500 other people waving their arms in a stadium of 80000 people? (just an example). Stadiums, parking lots, arenas, shopping malls, etc. It's a useful feature for grabbing someone else's attention.
> 
> 
> SOS on the other hand is useless IMO. Such a small chance of EVER using it.



x2

STROBE:twothumbs

S.O.S.:thumbsdow. IMHO a plastic pea-less whistle and a signaling mirror would be more useful than an SOS mode.


----------



## Bradlee (Oct 29, 2008)

karlthev said:


> *approximating silent movies with the apparent slow motion movements*--again, in a darkened room. Other than that....:shrug:
> Karl



:lolsign: Almost makes me re-consider my no-strobe rule of thumb.


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 29, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Call attention to yourself across large open public spaces




I thought that's where throw came in.

"Oops, sorry, I tried to hit the guy beside you. Please throw the light back"

I don't like it on a light if you have to cycle through it and since I always have at least a white and red key chain light would use those to wave at people. A couple summers ago I had white, red, green, yellow and blue so we just had a light show backstage.


----------



## GreySave (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used the strobe function to help drive pesky skunks away at night with generally good results (From a reasonably safe distance of course). Only had one **** his tail and even he moved along. Have had similar results with my SuperTac and XO3, but the strobe really seems to annoy them.

That being said, it has to be accessable....Or should I say hidden....In a way that does not interfere with normal use. I like where fenix locates their strobe and wish they would put the SOS there as well. I dislike my Huntlight which forces me to scroll through both the strobe and SOS when cycling through normal functions.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Oct 29, 2008)

CARNAL1 said:


> I thought that someone would have mentioned this, but no one did. I walk my dog every night, and I use the strobe feature of my Fenix lights (P2D, L1D, L2D, P3D all Q5) along with the white diffuser tip to alert oncoming traffic of my position. Something to remember is a light that is doing something is much more noticeable than a light that is doing nothing. I use to shine my lights directly at oncoming traffic effectively blinding the drivers which could cause them to lose control of their vehicles. Now I use the strobe feature with the diffuser tip (white) and have had no problems what so ever. Try it, the oncoming traffic will drive around you every time. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


+1 When jogging/walking in the city, I like to use the strobe mode to alert innattentive drivers especially when I am about to cross the street in the marked crosswalks. It's surprising how many drivers are either on their cell phones, not paying attention, etc. The strobe really gets their attention and makes them take notice to slow down and pay attention to pedestrians.


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't resist and stuffed my L0D-CE in the eyepiece of my 6" reflecting telescope and point that around, it is by far the most attention grabbing mode ever....

if your going to use on the road though, say as a marker, point it down on the asphalt, or your asking to get highbeam'd / honk'd every time a car wants to pass you.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 29, 2008)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> +1 When jogging/walking in the city, I like to use the strobe mode to alert innattentive drivers especially when I am about to cross the street in the marked crosswalks...



I do that too. It really only works if they can't see your not a Cop when you do. Otherwise you get the Stinkeye or very colorful sign language.


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2008)

kelmo said:


> I do that too. It really only works if they can't see your not a Cop when you do. Otherwise you get the Stinkeye or very colorful sign language.



thats what the M6 is for at times...
Some reason people makes the mistake of thinking the light from your flashlight is a glare from somewhere and dismisses it...then when they are really close to you and you engage the strobe function they're like  and I guess it gives them the impression that you snuck up on them and intentionally pointed your strobe at them. 

pointing the M6 a long ways out [while aiming towards the ground] gives drivers around here the impression that theres a motorcycle pulling out and some do slow down


----------



## TONY M (Oct 29, 2008)

For me the only use for strobe is for visibility purposes when cycling - no use for it then in perhaps most lights especially if it gets in the way.



quatra2008 said:


> blinding friends and laughing as they try to run after you? thats about it for me. the sos is the "in the way" function on most lights. the fenix system is in my opinion very good with keeping the strobe out of reach unless it is truly needed.-lance


I would prefer if the Fenix system had no SOS and strobe was located after "high" mode with the bezel lossened leaving ONLY "turbo" mode when the bezel is tight. That way you could fit the Fenix forward clicky and use it as a tactical light. :twothumbs Perfecto!


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 29, 2008)

I run @ 0500 just about everyday. A strobe to me is very useful to warn sleepy drivers that I am there.


----------



## russthetoolman (Oct 29, 2008)

I place my light with strobe under the strap of a long load of lumber hanging out the tail of my truck, in addition to the red flag.


----------



## lronchef (Oct 29, 2008)

When my wife and I tuck the little ones into bed at night, just before prayer, sometimes I pull out the P3D and start strobing the room and then like flies to the stink, they jump out of bed and start gettin' dowwwwwwn! Sometimes wife and I get down too and we have a silent little dance off there in the dark..then it's prayers and sleep having ensured they're wide awake! lol

BUt yeah, other than disco dancing bump chicka wah wah..there's showing off your strobe at 200 lumens..and of course that .0001% opportunity to disorient the intruder in the middle of the night as you bead the intruder's head with your gun sights!


----------



## stitch_paradox (Oct 29, 2008)

For people who thinks that strobe is utterly useless: 

Case 1:
I have used mine in an accident sometime ago. It's around 4am and still kinda dark, a motorcycle hit a car coming out of a store. The motorcyclist was lying on the ground immobilized, while there are oncoming vehicles on both side of the road. Lit up my light to alert drivers of the accident. 911 was called and soon we could hear sirens, then we saw a police cruiser zoom pass the road where the accident was, maybe the police didn't see us and went the wrong way. I turned on my strobe and pointed it at the police cruiser, he saw us and turned around to go the right location. I kept the strobe on and to serve as a beacon for the ambulance and the other first responders. They said it worked well. 

How's that for "useless"? 

I have other stories if that's not enough.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto on the Auto Accident uses...if yer afraid to point it into traffice, put it back aways, and point it at your car...that will work as well. I keep an Inova 24/7 in my truck. Not too crazy about having it on my lights though...I use my 24/7's and my Glo-ttob Strobe when I cave, and leave them at major "intersections" to remind me which way to go back out the cave. That's the most practical use I hvae found for them. 

Any body else use them for caving?


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 29, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> For people who thinks that strobe is utterly useless:
> 
> Case 1:
> I have used mine in an accident sometime ago. It's around 4am and still kinda dark, a motorcycle hit a car coming out of a store. The motorcyclist was lying on the ground immobilized, while there are oncoming vehicles on both side of the road. Lit up my light to alert drivers of the accident. 911 was called and soon we could hear sirens, then we saw a police cruiser zoom pass the road where the accident was, maybe the police didn't see us and went the wrong way. I turned on my strobe and pointed it at the police cruiser, he saw us and turned around to go the right location. I kept the strobe on and to serve as a beacon for the ambulance and the other first responders. They said it worked well.
> ...





In most cases, it is pretty easy to come up with specific situations where characteristic X or Y is very useful. Strobe in this case. However, that nature of the question implies a more general answer about how useful the strobe feature is and the question does not look like a mission specific question.

So ... of course it can be useful to have a strobe in case of a road accident. Then again ... it could have been harmful, too. The main point is though that you have to counterbalance this little hypothetical event where the strobe is useful to the bazillion times where it is annoying, has to be skipped or might even be dangerous.

If you need a strobe ... get a mission specific light. In a general illumination tool, strobe is misplaced and has way more flaws than merits.

IMHO.

bernie


----------



## stitch_paradox (Oct 29, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> In most cases, it is pretty easy to come up with specific situations where characteristic X or Y is very useful. Strobe in this case. However, that nature of the question implies a more general answer about how useful the strobe feature is and the question does not look like a mission specific question.
> 
> So ... of course it can be useful to have a strobe in case of a road accident. Then again ... it could have been harmful, too. The main point is though that you have to counterbalance this little hypothetical event where the strobe is useful to the bazillion times where it is annoying, has to be skipped or might even be dangerous.
> 
> ...



I see your point sir. Strobe can really be annoying, specially in lights where you have to cycle through them when you go to the level you want. I have such a light and now it's just collecting dust. However I am sort of a minimalist, I don't want to carry 3 or 4 lights that has each specific functions. If the strobe feature is well hidden and does not get in the way when you cycle through the levels then that will be my light.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 29, 2008)

Have I used strobe? Yes. Did it come in very handy? Yes. Do I like to cycle through it? Hell no. When it is put in a light like a 120P, you never know it is there until you need it. I like having it, but it should be where you don't have to cycle through it. NDI is another example of a strobe that is "out of the way".


----------



## csshih (Oct 29, 2008)

ugh, to annoy people.
why can't lights have 3 modes?
High-> Med -> Low
or a harder to activate strobe mode?


----------



## Bradlee (Oct 29, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> For people who thinks that strobe is utterly useless:
> 
> Case 1:
> I have used mine in an accident sometime ago. It's around 4am and still kinda dark, a motorcycle hit a car coming out of a store. The motorcyclist was lying on the ground immobilized, while there are oncoming vehicles on both side of the road. Lit up my light to alert drivers of the accident. 911 was called and soon we could hear sirens, then we saw a police cruiser zoom pass the road where the accident was, maybe the police didn't see us and went the wrong way. I turned on my strobe and pointed it at the police cruiser, he saw us and turned around to go the right location. I kept the strobe on and to serve as a beacon for the ambulance and the other first responders. They said it worked well.
> ...



Not to be contentious, but I've used momentary clickies to flash emergency vehicles a couple of times now- and quite successfully. I don't see a huge advantage to a dedicated strobe for quick signaling like that. :shrug::duck:


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 29, 2008)

It depends. I wouldn't be against a strobe in an emergency light instrument that resides in my car.

In a general illumination tool aka flashlight however, I don't want a stobe feature, especially not a hidden one. I want KISS. 
As pointed ouot, of the need really arises, I can signal using the momentary control. Also KISS.

bernie


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 29, 2008)

I find all those multi-click UIs cumbersome and really not useful, and I am shocked that the upcoming SF UA2 and UB2 will have SOS and Strobe at both ends of the dial ... what a letdown. Stupid UI IMHO. :mecry:

bernie


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 29, 2008)

I use strobe for airsoft. Exactly as someone mentioned. For a tactical advantage. Im not familiar with the lights you guys are talking about, but my Blackhawk Gladius UI is good. 

The tailcap has a twisty collar. first is constant on (press and hold for dimm down or up depending on current setting)

Turn clockwise and you get high frequency strobe, designed for disorienting my opponents.

turn once more clockwise, momentary on full blast.

Of course the twisty collar is the selector and there is a push button. I dont like the SF lights cause the selector is at the front of the light. 

Anyway here is a good example of the tactical strobe.


click on the (more info) for my commentary and details on the gladius.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaT4IbPE6go

Im holding my P90 with my right, and Gladius with my left. (the bright flashes is the strobe obviously, but many people think I have a "muzzle flash" mod on my gun, which doesnt exist"


----------



## stitch_paradox (Oct 29, 2008)

Bradlee said:


> Not to be contentious, but I've used momentary clickies to flash emergency vehicles a couple of times now- and quite successfully. I don't see a huge advantage to a dedicated strobe for quick signaling like that. :shrug::duck:



Try doing that continuously while doing some other things. Well, wouldn't you life be easier if you can just have strobe rather than continuously pressing and de-pressing your clicky switch? Really now, I don't know about you but I like hiking up the local mountain at night, let's say I fell down the path and I'm in pain or I broke an arm, wouldn't it make my life a bit easier if my light has a strobe rather than using the momentary clicky? I could just set it down and wait for the rescue? Or let's say a fellow hiker of mine got hurt, instead of wasting my time clicking on the momentary switch I could just set my light in strobe and tend to my friend whos in pain. Yup... I guess there's no advantage there.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 29, 2008)

good point. As many people said, "I rather have it and NOT need it, than not have it and NEED it."


----------



## Bradlee (Oct 29, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Try doing that continuously while doing some other things. Well, wouldn't you life be easier if you can just have strobe rather than continuously pressing and de-pressing your clicky switch? Really now, I don't know about you but I like hiking up the local mountain at night, let's say I fell down the path and I'm in pain or I broke an arm, wouldn't it make my life a bit easier if my light has a strobe rather than using the momentary clicky? I could just set it down and wait for the rescue? Or let's say a fellow hiker of mine got hurt, instead of wasting my time clicking on the momentary switch I could just set my light in strobe and tend to my friend whos in pain. Yup... I guess there's no advantage there.



Yep, it'd definitely be useful there.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 29, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> good point. As many people said, "I rather have it and NOT need it, than not have it and NEED it."



Hey that looks familiar(look down)


P.S.- My father said that saying once about his firearm and I never stopped using it.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 29, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I find all those multi-click UIs cumbersome and really not useful, and I am shocked that the upcoming SF UA2 and UB2 will have SOS and Strobe at both ends of the dial ... what a letdown. Stupid UI IMHO. :mecry:
> 
> bernie


 
If they're at the ends of the selector ring then you don't have to go through them. How is that stupid?


----------



## f22shift (Oct 29, 2008)

i have used it in biking when i needed to be very visible. like sharing the road with taxis and traffic that constantly rolling through stop signs.
i have used it to signal a boat for pickup on a moonless night on a huge lake. i guess i could've used high but i wanted to be most noticeable and strobe saves some battery(high is only 1hr on the l0d).


----------



## Marduke (Oct 30, 2008)

SnWnMe said:


> If they're at the ends of the selector ring then you don't have to go through them. How is that stupid?




That's my point. If the strobe function is hidden away in a manner that you NEVER have to use it if you don't want to, why be so closed minded about a light (or brand) just because it has that feature hidden out of the way for IF you happen to want/need it?


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Oct 30, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Have I used strobe? Yes. Did it come in very handy? Yes. Do I like to cycle through it? Hell no. When it is put in a light like a 120P, you never know it is there until you need it. I like having it, but it should be where you don't have to cycle through it. NDI is another example of a strobe that is "out of the way".




+1
Agree in every way


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 30, 2008)

Strobe function is useless. Do you really need an automatic function to blink the light on and off for you?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 30, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Strobe function is useless. Do you really need an automatic function to blink the light on and off for you?



Can you manually blink a light 15+ times per second?


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 30, 2008)

"Strobe" I don't leave home without it!


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 30, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Strobe function is useless. Do you really need an automatic function to blink the light on and off for you?




I thought there was a post earlier, but i fail to find it now. 

It proposed the idea of "What if your hurt? or your hands are busy?" such as you are providing first aid for someone and you need the strobe for emergency locating. There are a few reasons why you might not be able to blink your light manually.

It is a given that a strobe is handy in an emergency, I dont think anyone is arguing that fact. However some of you think it is useless in a general purpose light. That is a valid argument. However I would rebut that with the old sage question of "what if". how many times have you seen or heard people say they were not prepared in the event of an emergency. Boy Scout Motto "Be Prepared". Sure many of us are flashaholics and usually EDC a light and could probably manually strobe the light when needed. But I rather suffer the insignificant irritation of having the strobe feature in my light's UI than not have it when I needed it.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 30, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Can you manually blink a light 15+ times per second?




I've never seen a strobe that blinks 15 times per second. 

An S.O.S is more effective, it's the international signal for help, any rescuer would know that. If you really want to prepare yourself, get yourself a dedicated strobe unit, it can be seen for miles no matter which way its held, not so with a flashlight. Having said that, a SOS/strobe on a flashlight is better than nothing.

Personal strobe lights aren't cheap, but well worth it.
http://tdl.divebiz.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=101972


----------



## HKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

I also want the strobe for emergencies (I have not needed it yet). And it must be one of the edc lights I carry (The emergency light must be there, when I need it).

I prefer it is out of the main sequence, but it must not be hidden (I must be able to find it in an emergency).

I like the way Fenix does it, it is last in the sequence and it is very fast to skip past, if I need that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Strobe function is useless. Do you really need an automatic function to blink the light on and off for you?



Whilst dealing with a potentially hazardous individual... YES, I don't need to keep triggering the tailcap/switch repeatedly, leaves me free to focus on more important aspects :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 30, 2008)

SureAddicted said:


> I've never seen a strobe that blinks 15 times per second.



Im not sure on the actual specs but my jetbeam II blinks VERY VERY fast could very well be 15 times per second but not sure. Besides.... I dont think the average person can even do 7 blinks a second letalone in a stressful situation.


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe that we may all be talking about three different modes of operation if I am not mistaken. 

1. Flash/blink-good for visibility while biking and quite useful as a marker for location purposes or for alerting help.

2. Strobe, used to temporarily blind disorient and possibly thwart a potential attack or gain a tactical advantage for escape or domination purposes.

3. SOS-I am screwed, get me the hell outta here, much different than flash in my opinion.

As a backpacker that predominately flies solo, I am quite happy to have the option to set my light to a rescue mode because I may be passing out in the near future after an accident.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

saabgoblin said:


> I believe that we may all be talking about three different modes of operation if I am not mistaken.
> 
> 1. Flash/blink-good for visibility while biking and quite useful as a marker for location purposes or for alerting help.
> 
> ...



And the requirement for these 3 tasks are not the same, I would like something like:
1) 4-7 Hz flashing
2) 12-15 Hz flashing
3) If I known people are searching for me, I would like something like 1 or 2 seconds between a short high power flash, this will give a very long battery life and it can be seen at a long distance.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 30, 2008)

SnWnMe said:


> If they're at the ends of the selector ring then you don't have to go through them. How is that stupid?



Because I can't use the ring in a natural manner ... meaning I can't scroll down all the way for low and up all the way for high ... because I'll end up in SOS or strobe, which is exactly what I don't want at that moment. In the current set-up, I need to knwo exactly which level I am how many levels I need to go down in a controlled manner on order to avoid strobe instead of low. That is utterly stupid.

Am I so picky or why isn't that obvious? :thinking:

A good way of implementing it would have been putting both rafter maximum brightness, and strobe last, and all after a hard stop that requrires some force to overcome. So you could get to strobe in a second and use the light without a strobe as it should be. 




Marduke said:


> That's my point. If the strobe function is hidden away in a manner that you NEVER have to use it if you don't want to, why be so closed minded about a light (or brand) just because it has that feature hidden out of the way for IF you happen to want/need it?



If it is hidden there are some problems:
1) I can't access it quickly when I need it
2) I have to remember how to get there
3) I have to remember if it is enabled or not at the moment before turning the light on
4) I have to use brain power to get there
You say a strobe is an emergency mode for bad situations. What use is a knife in a backpack if the attacker is in front of me?
Not that I could use a knife anyway, I was just looking for a stupid example 




[email protected] said:


> Whilst dealing with a potentially hazardous individual... YES, I don't need to keep triggering the tailcap/switch repeatedly, leaves me free to focus on more important aspects :thumbsup:



If you have to remember how to activate your strobe AND if you need to access a UI to get there ... I'd rather press a momentary tailcap repeatedly in a somewhat limited imitation of a strobe. Gives me the option "off" and "on" in addition to that without needing to change my flow of thoughts.

bernie


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2008)

I have used the flasher bulb on my friends Eveready Captain lantern to mark a location to sit during the Boston fireworks, I left the light on with me so they could easily find the site out of thousands of crowded people in the dark.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2008)

quatra2008 said:


> the fenix system is in my opinion very good with keeping the strobe out of reach unless it is truly needed.-lance





GreySave said:


> it has to be accessable....Or should I say hidden....In a way that does not interfere with normal use. I like where fenix locates their strobe


+1 :thumbsup:

I just compiled these results out of a poll thread and posted them in the LD01 thread last night, but they seem to apply here too. 
This is CPF members voting on strobe/sos settings and whether they should be on a light or not.

No blinking setting: 35.31%
Keep blinking setting: 64.69% 
Keep strobe only: 59.28%
Total votes: 388

If it was sos or nothing the results would have been strongest in favor of nothing, but the largest segment went with keeping the strobe setting, and if you add that to the ones in favor of keeping sos then the split is 2 out of 3 in favor of keeping a flashing setting.


----------



## loszabo (Oct 30, 2008)

#1: The strobe is perfect for impressing your friends.

#2: It can _eventually_ distract a person in the darkness. But, it is not a distraction device with thousands of lumens and decibels!

You need to follow up the surprise: have your duty/EDC weapon, less lethal, etc. ready. The strobe effect itself will not zap the aggressor like a "phaser"...


If you want to know more, get Ken Good's book about low-light strategy. :twothumbs


----------



## RGB_LED (Oct 30, 2008)

+1 for strobe and cycling... I once used a hadlebar-mounted Fenix P3D running on High for my evening ride and nearly got run over by a car a couple of times. Now, I have two lights, one on High and the other on strobe and cars pass me with room to spare or drive by me cautiously when coming in the other direction. I even had a pedestrian come up to me and tell me that he could see me two blocks away with the strobe. :twothumbs The only drawback is that, on streets with little lighting, it's like being next to a disco ball and it's quite blinding. 

I also used the strobe mode once to signal a friend in a car who was trying to find us at a busy intersection in a city that she was not familliar with... I just told her to 'look for the flashing light' when she got to the intersection.

SOS is of little use in day-to-day operation but I can imagine that, if one were stranded somewhere, it could come in handy... as some other posters have indicated, while it's easy to press the button and do it yourself, you may be injured and you may also not be able to keep pressing the SOS pattern for any length of time.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> If it is hidden there are some problems:
> 1) I can't access it quickly when I need it
> 2) I have to remember how to get there
> 3) I have to remember if it is enabled or not at the moment before turning the light on
> ...


Fenix lights do not interfere with any of those problems. 
1. Turn the head and click it own twice(not hard)
2.Same as #1
3.Does not apply to fenix
4. Same as #1 and #2

So yah..... Really not that big of a deal

Its like carrying a gun with only half the bullets in the mag. Why have less than the full amount?


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 30, 2008)

My strobes came in handy at a Halloween party the other day. We were having a trunk or treat in the church parking lot and I was one of the few that didn't take the time to decorate my trunk... so I threw a scary CD in the stereo and setup two Novatac 120P's, a Fenix P1D-CE and a VB-16 all on strobe in the middle seat. Got a lot of good comments, although the P1D did get pretty warm pretty quick and I turned it off.

I don't mind having strobe available, somewhere on the light, as long don't have to cycle through it every day to get to the other levels/features I want to use.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2008)

loszabo said:


> If you want to know more, get Ken Good's book about low-light strategy. :twothumbs


Could you give us a brief summary?


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 30, 2008)

Loszabo probably could give you a synopsis but he would probably have to kill you shortly after wards due to your increased defensive skills.


----------



## Everett (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that a strobe is very useful to have as long as it's hidden away in the menu. You guys arguing against that, saying that it would be too difficult to get to in an emergency, are forgetting about situations where you might put the light in strobe mode beforehand. This is what I often do with a 120P if I'm walking at night and I feel on edge or that I'm in a dangerous area. The strobe may be a bit tricky to get to, but I've done that before there's an emergency. If the situation arises, all I have to do is hit the button once.


----------



## saabgoblin (Oct 30, 2008)

+1


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 30, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Fenix lights do not interfere with any of those problems.
> 1. Turn the head and click it own twice(not hard)
> 2.Same as #1
> 3.Does not apply to fenix
> ...




Well, this is exactly what I am saying. Seems we have to disagree at how we judge and value what we get with those lights. 
IMHO it *does* apply to Fenix and it *is* a big deal as it renders the light stupid. But obviously YMMV  :wave:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 30, 2008)

YMMV 

Exactly, no one in this whole thread is neither right nor wrong. Everyone has their own uses for this function. For someone who jogs at night this can be a life saver and for a person who uses it to inspect houses lets face it... Other than flashing the builders there is no use for it. So yah it differs for the person using it(but I think we knew that already)


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 31, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Im not sure on the actual specs but my jetbeam II blinks VERY VERY fast could very well be 15 times per second but not sure. Besides.... I dont think the average person can even do 7 blinks a second letalone in a stressful situation.



IBS has the option for 15Hz so you can program one of the 3 settings for that or you can program lo-med-high and have no strobe, whatever you prefer.

IBS:
"Special Functions Selecting:
After entering the Brightness Setting item of the Program Menu, lightly press the tail cap button once, the light enters the Special Functions Selecting. Under this item, the light will perform all the strobe functions automatically. It first goes from 1HZ strobe to 15HZ strobe, which takes about 8 seconds. Then it goes on to other functions, including warning signal, standby signal (it strobes once every 8 seconds to remind the position of the light), 100% SOS and 5% SOS. If users would like to select any of the special function for the certain mode, only switch off the light under that function, and wait more than 2 seconds to switch back on, then the function will be memorized."


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 31, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Well, this is exactly what I am saying. Seems we have to disagree at how we judge and value what we get with those lights.
> IMHO it *does* apply to Fenix and it *is* a big deal as it renders the light stupid. But obviously YMMV  :wave:



I like the turbo mode on my Fenix L2D - click tail for full, half click to switch to strobe. So click on - full power, click off - off, easy to ignore strobe.
I don't like the general mode on my Fenix L2D - lo-med-hi-SOS, who the hell thought SOS would be sensible in the general mode?


----------



## loszabo (Oct 31, 2008)

saabgoblin said:


> Loszabo probably could give you a synopsis but he would probably have to kill you shortly after wards due to your increased defensive skills.



You are the funny guy, right? 

I'm still looking for the abstract as PDF document, so that guys like you don't need to use that complicated search enginge called Google...


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 31, 2008)

saabgoblin said:


> Loszabo probably could give you a synopsis but he would probably have to kill you shortly after wards due to your increased defensive skills.


:touche:


----------



## broadgage (Oct 31, 2008)

I found a new use for the strobe on a flashlight.

Rainwater was dripping into a basement storeroom of a large office building, via a defective pavement light.
It was not easy to identify which one though due to the size and iregular shape of the building.
Placing a flashlight on strobe, lens upermost, beneath the site of water ingress, located the correct pavement light in moments from the outside.

The specialist contractor called for the repairs was so impressed by this locating technique that he immediatly purchased a similar light!


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 31, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Because I can't use the ring in a natural manner ... meaning I can't scroll down all the way for low and up all the way for high ... because I'll end up in SOS or strobe, which is exactly what I don't want at that moment. In the current set-up, I need to knwo exactly which level I am how many levels I need to go down in a controlled manner on order to avoid strobe instead of low. That is utterly stupid.
> 
> Am I so picky or why isn't that obvious? :thinking:
> 
> ...


 
I think this is the flashlight equivalent of PEBKAC.


----------



## Illum (Oct 31, 2008)

SnWnMe said:


> I think this is the flashlight equivalent of PEBKAC.




no...I think its just PEBKAC
we, as flashaholics must select our EDC carefully so that, when situations like this arrive [even if its just once a year or once a couple of years] you would have the right light to do just what you want it to do. 

My L0D-CE was never the first light to go to...except when my boss is around, it seemed to be the only thing that impressed him...that and the space pen:laughing:


----------



## Roger999 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've found pretty much no other use than impressing friends, I don't drive or ride a bicycle, but it's nice to know it's there if I ever do need it in a emergency.


----------



## Superdave (Oct 31, 2008)

My P7 P60 dropin has a strobe mode.. i use it to give people headaches and to help avoid purple nurples at work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## toolpig1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Yes, you are missing something. A strobe feature usually prevents me from buying that light. Strobe thus saves me money.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Illum (Nov 1, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Yes, you are missing something. A strobe feature usually prevents me from buying that light. Strobe thus saves me money. It is utterly useless IMHO. :green:
> 
> 
> bernie



I think Kiessling's already dizzy from the winery runoff:laughing:
Come to think of it, I'm not sure if there are regulations in service in Europe concerning strobes...
I know strobe lights common in the US, but not sure about EU:thinking:


----------



## e-ville (Nov 1, 2008)

ive used a strobe to suprise and disorient a person, it bought the few extra seconds that might have saved my ***


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 2, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Because I can't use the ring in a natural manner ... meaning I can't scroll down all the way for low and up all the way for high ... because I'll end up in SOS or strobe, which is exactly what I don't want at that moment. In the current set-up, I need to knwo exactly which level I am how many levels I need to go down in a controlled manner on order to avoid strobe instead of low. That is utterly stupid.



I have to agree that it is a pretty bad setup like that. :sick2:

Also there are a couple decent strobes out there that are around 15hz like the jetbeams. Liteflux also has great strobes. The Gladius reportedly does a good job too.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 3, 2008)

I have Jetbeam with the UBS UI, i program one of the modes to strobe mode at the lowest frequency and use it as a blinker my bicycle when i go night cycling. Program it higher if needs be and when clubbing, max strobe is fun (just dont aim it at people's eyes)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Because I can't use the ring in a natural manner ... meaning I can't scroll down all the way for low and up all the way for high ... because I'll end up in SOS or strobe, which is exactly what I don't want at that moment. In the current set-up, I need to knwo exactly which level I am how many levels I need to go down in a controlled manner on order to avoid strobe instead of low. That is utterly stupid.
> 
> Am I so picky or why isn't that obvious? :thinking:
> 
> ...




I was referring to relatively basic UI's hi-med-low-strobe, many things are happening at once during such an encounter and our attention can become fixated on either the individual, their weapon OR both... I'd deem having to imitate a strobe effect manually as an unnecessary added task, for example just for laughs try to rub your belly whilst patting your head & hopping on the spot (simultaneously) now add yet another task of your choice and see the difficulty 

Keep it simple, stay focused & trust your training/instincts! 

FWIW my simple 4 mode WE drop-in (SF 6P host) is easy to cycle through but I can appreicate the added difficulty involved in a hidden UI, definitely not suitable IMHO you'd be better of 'sweeping' the individual with a light which is constantly on


----------



## Bonky (Nov 3, 2008)

my liteflux lf2x has a [email protected] strobe. It's buried fairly deep in the UI but within about 3 seconds you can get to it. And it has two programmable settings that you can flip between when you're using it -- these can be programmed and saved to different intensities and Hz.

My favorite is not a 'strobe' per se but a 1 Hz 'beacon' mode. A quick flash every second rather than a dance-floor fast strobing. Gets attention and doesn't wear down the battery.

I can only assume it would be commonly useful when 1) you have a car breakdown or 2) when you're in a dark, crowded area and need to get someone's attention, and they know to look for the strobe.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont mind having a storbe on my flashlight, i carry the p3d, and it doesnt bother me. i like to have a veriity of lights on me. 

today i saw a 18 wheeler broken down and a car broken down on the same road in the same day! ( diffrent times of the day though ) i know they were wishing they had a strobe. 

my gf used her p2d for her dad's car break down.

i hope i never have to use it


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 3, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> I was on my way home from a party around 12:30...1 when I got a flat on the highway, pulled the car over placed my p2d on the trunk(had a g2 with led drop in in the glove box) with strobe on to warn on coming drivers. Everyone slowed down as they approached me.


 
In that application, strobe is also a great way to mesmerize a drunk driver into plowing right into you pulled off the side of the road.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 3, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> In that application, strobe is also a great way to mesmerize a drunk driver into plowing right into you pulled off the side of the road.



That theory has been beat to death, and the conclusion is always the same (supported by dozens of LEO's and first responders here, tens of thousands worldwide). The risk of using a strobe is FAR more beneficial than not using it.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree, ya gotta go with the stats. It's like wearing a seatbelt. In 1 in 100 accidents it's better NOT to (it may trap you, etc) but I'll place my odds on the 99.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bonky said:


> I agree, ya gotta go with the stats.


 
Please refer me to the stats you allude to. I am not suggesting that flashing lights don't grab the attention of sober drivers and help cause them to avoid you. But, if sober, those drivers would/should be looking out to avoid roadside obstacles anyway. I just would like to be referred to a legitimate study which proves that flashing lights do not increase the chance that an intoxicated driver will be drawn toward the vehicle with flashling lights. Hey, I see drunk drivers plowing into the rear of cop cars with flashing lights on COPS all the time. Isn't that scientific enough proof for you?


----------



## Bonky (Nov 4, 2008)

OK I lied I don't have any stats. 

Tell you what, don't use a strobe or any other flashing light when your car breaks down on the side of the road at night. Be my guest.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 4, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Please refer me to the stats you allude to. I am not suggesting that flashing lights don't grab the attention of sober drivers and help cause them to avoid you. But, if sober, those drivers would/should be looking out to avoid roadside obstacles anyway. I just would like to be referred to a legitimate study which proves that flashing lights do not increase the chance that an intoxicated driver will be drawn toward the vehicle with flashling lights. Hey, I see drunk drivers plowing into the rear of cop cars with flashing lights on COPS all the time. Isn't that scientific enough proof for you?


Where's your stats to show that it's better to not use one? By your logic we don't need to even need to take caution around sober drivers then because they should be paying attention and do anything we can to not draw the attention of drunk drivers. I like watching COPS too, but did you know they only show stuff on there when things go wrong? 

I'm with Bonky and the common sense approach. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Nov 4, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Please refer me to the stats you allude to. I am not suggesting that flashing lights don't grab the attention of sober drivers and help cause them to avoid you. But, if sober, those drivers would/should be looking out to avoid roadside obstacles anyway. I just would like to be referred to a legitimate study which proves that flashing lights do not increase the chance that an intoxicated driver will be drawn toward the vehicle with flashling lights. Hey, I see drunk drivers plowing into the rear of cop cars with flashing lights on COPS all the time. Isn't that scientific enough proof for you?



Far more crashes involve sober drivers who simply do not notice the stopped vehicle. The reason you see so many videos of cops cars being hit on the side of the road is because they are out there 8 hours a day at a time and have video constantly running when they are stopped. You're simply stacking the odds of catching it on tape.


Some interesting reading:
http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/pdf/nrd-12/VT Rear Signaling Reports/Task 2 Report.pdf

http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/pdf/nrd-12/VT Rear Signaling Reports/Task 3 Results.pdf


Further, applying a bit of common sense, why do you think all emergency vehicles are equipped with strobe/flashing lighting for roadside accidents?

Don't believe me, ask the guys responding to the scenes. 


PS:
Watch the video, and ask yourself what single item might have prevented such a horrific scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eWQNVtoUSM


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, that was nasty.

Given the speed those people were travelling, would they have bothered to slow down?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 4, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> Wow, that was nasty.
> 
> Given the speed those people were travelling, would they have bothered to slow down?



The point of a strobe/flasher is to alert the drive that _something_ ahead is going on, so they focus their attention and prepare to slow down or stop depending on what is going on. It puts the driver in a defensive posture, and extends the possible reaction time.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 5, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> In that application, strobe is also a great way to mesmerize a drunk driver into plowing right into you pulled off the side of the road.



I don't drive drunk, (I'm very against that) but I go to work at 4 am and sometimes I drive sleepily. I sometimes see bike commuters with their strobe blinking high from afar and I don't get mesmerized plowing to them. But their strobe has the opposite effect on me, it wakes me up.


----------

